# Christmas in Dubai



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

My family and I are moving to Dubai in the next few weeks and we are trying to make a decision about what to do at Christmas, ie, whether to send the wife and kids back to the UK or not. For those of you that have been living in Dubai for a while, please can you give me a steer on what is on if anything. 

I know the UAE is a Muslim country and, therefore, Christmas is not treated as it is in the uk. However, with the number of expats I was hoping there may be some sort of celebrations/events, etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Christams is celebrated here. 
You will find decorations and trees in stores.
You are even able to get real trees.
Kids have also had photo with Santa each year in the malls.

The only year I didnt find it as "Christmassy", was when Eid was about the same time.

There are many many churches here (including Christian + Catholic), and they have big Christmas services.

For the past few years while living in Jebal Ali Village, we also had Christmas Carolers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Christmas is widely celebrated in Dubai. Wafi is usually the best decorated mall & they even have a Santa's grotto. A couple of years ago I went here one evening a few days before Xmas and there was a school choir, made of of many nationalities, singing Xmas songs too. 

Many of the hotels have special Xmas lunches and you can even order in a full Xmas lunch if you don't feel like cooking yourself. The weather is usually excellent at the end of December and I even spend part of it in the beach a couple of years ago.

Personally, I love Xmas in the sun and have no wish to be in the grey and cold UK for it. 

-


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally, I didn't find Christmas very christmassy because I missed my family. From Australia, so used to hot Christmases and we had a beautiful lunch at Mina Seyahi, with the kids swimming in the pool etc. If I had to choose between going 'home' with the kids end spending Christmas with extended family and staying in Dubai so we can be with my husband, I'd stay in Dubai.


----------



## ili (Jul 23, 2008)

*oh christmas tree oh christmas palm *

Well, most probably I will spend this Christmas alone in this holy desert  I’m just trying to find any way to feel it or at least to share it with someone since my colleagues and my friends (who r few) are leaving to their home countries.

How to be positive and keep hoping???? Hen??? 

Kiddin  but we have to take it into consideration


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

ili said:


> Well, most probably I will spend this Christmas alone in this holy desert  I’m just trying to find any way to feel it or at least to share it with someone since my colleagues and my friends (who r few) are leaving to their home countries.
> 
> How to be positive and keep hoping???? Hen???
> 
> Kiddin  but we have to take it into consideration


Finding people to spend x'mas with will be the least of your worries. I'm sure lots of people stay around during the festive period.
So it'll mainly be a question of who you want to spend it with 

Its not too early to volunteer to organise a x'mas dinner/party.


----------



## ili (Jul 23, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Finding people to spend x'mas with will be the least of your worries. I'm sure lots of people stay around during the festive period.
> So it'll mainly be a question of who you want to spend it with
> 
> Its not too early to volunteer to organise a x'mas dinner/party.




My friend!! Merry "early" Christmas  
We still have like few months for the season!!! I started feeling it.
kiddin, however, I’m pretty sure that I will find great friends eating the Xmas Turkey with me.

C u my friend!!!


----------

